# Journals?



## Nightingale (Apr 25, 2008)

Um, I was looking for mine, but apparentally journals have been "deactivated". 

What does that mean and when will they return?


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 28, 2008)

bump. no news?


----------



## andreab (Apr 29, 2008)

The same thing has happened to me.  I would also like to know what the problem is.

Andrea


----------



## lana (Apr 29, 2008)

andreab said:


> The same thing has happened to me. I would also like to know what the problem is.
> 
> Andrea


 
I opened a ticket on this and nobody responded. I really want my journal back  If you go to the left hand side and click "Contact Us" you can also open a ticket and ask about our journals. 

Moderators: Please reactivate our journals. 

Thank you.


----------



## PatTodd (May 13, 2008)

Are journals ever coming back?


----------



## Zeal (May 13, 2008)

I am very annoyed that my journals are gone.  I had a lot and I mean a lot of important hair recipes there.  When will they return.  Has an answer been given?


----------



## wheezy807 (May 14, 2008)

bumping...


----------



## Zeal (May 14, 2008)

bumping


----------



## Zeal (May 23, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## wheezy807 (May 23, 2008)

Zeal said:


> bump bump bump


 
Lol, i know!!!! I _*really*_ miss my journal, too!!!! But the moderators don't know how much longer the maintainence will go on. AGING NIKOS: erplexed


----------



## Zeal (May 27, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> Lol, i know!!!! I _*really*_ miss my journal, too!!!! But the moderators don't know how much longer the maintainence will go on. AGING NIKOS: erplexed


 
Oh?  So are they coming back?


----------



## conskeeted (Jun 9, 2008)

Still no word?  
I know I only had one lousy post - but I'd like to know where I was when I started LOL

is it the host? or a setting in the control panel?


----------



## magviv (Jun 10, 2008)

I am definitely hoping they will return. Seems like I was just getting into using my journal well and then it was gone! I can't wait for the return of the journals.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah i don't think it's ever taken this long to do maintenanceerplexed. Or perhap the buddies, journals, etc has all been taken away for good?


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jun 14, 2008)

Looking for an update on this too...


----------



## beverly (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes they are coming back. What we intend to do actually is have blogs instead. But what we are going to do is give you temporary access to your old journals  for a few months so you can move that information over to you new blog. I hope this works for everyone?

I know this upgrade thing is taking a long time, we have had a few set backs. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## PatTodd (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Beverly.  Blogs actually sound like fun!  Patiently waiting to see my journal again....!


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, I want my journal back!!!  


I can't wait to see these new blogs.  But when can we transfer the info from our old journals to these blogs?  I dont' want to miss the date.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jul 4, 2008)

beverly said:


> Yes they are coming back. What we intend to do actually is have blogs instead. But what we are going to do is give you temporary access to your old journals for a few months so you can move that information over to you new blog. I hope this works for everyone?
> 
> I know this upgrade thing is taking a long time, we have had a few set backs. Thank you for your patience.


 
Thank you Beverly. I'm looking forward to getting access to my journal when the updates are finished and seeing the new blogs.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jul 25, 2008)

JOURNALS ARE BACK!!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 26, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> JOURNALS ARE BACK!!!! THANK YOU!!!


Thanks for the info. I wonder whatever happened to the suppositly blog idea? Nevertheless i'm happy.


----------

